# off-camera flash with Nikon D3100 or Canon T1i?



## Hannah2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry for all the newbie questions. I'm trying to look up as much as I can, but I'm finding differing info on this question. I have zero experience with external flash, but as I choose a camera, I'd like to leave room for growth without breaking the bank. I *think* this is my last camera setup question!

It appears that on the Nikon D3100, you can set up an on-camera SB-700/800 with an off-camera SB-600. Has anyone tried this?

With the Canon T1i, all I found was this jerry-rig:
Using a 430EX Flash Off Camera With a Canon Rebel T1i 
Looks complicated.

I'd love to step up to the next level camera, but my current photography skills won't justify the extra money.

If anyone can suggest web sites or books for extra reading on simple OCF (or portrait lighting in general), I'd be grateful. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## enzodm (Dec 5, 2010)

I think we are both bored today and spending time on the forum, as I'm looking around something to read and always find posts from you  .
The master place for off camera is Strobist . There you can find also a review of SB-700: Strobist: Nikon SB-700 Speedlight Misses it By <i>This Much</i>  . Also suggestions for reusing old flashes are available (but OTC means always some extra manual work or some extra monery for being more automatic).
I guess its capability is related to the flash more than to the camera. You are comparing two flashes setup with just one. The link you put on the Canon simply tries to describe a setup with one flash, and the main reason for being complicated is true also for SB700: lack of PC-sync port. Using just SB700 will give you the same problem, if going the same way.

I'm doing off camera with a cheap Yongnuo flash plus cheap wireless trigger.


----------



## Hannah2 (Dec 5, 2010)

enzodm said:


> lack of PC-sync port



Ay! Another thing I'll have to look up. I don't have to know the details of how it works yet, just need to know if it's *possible* with either of these cameras.

And yeah, I feel bad for posting so many questions, but Christmas is coming soon, and we have to figure out asap what to order. I really think this is my last question...  Your answers have been a lot of help! ETA - thanks for the link to Strobist. I'll start following it.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

A good used SB-800 (they don't make them anymore) is about $350, but it has Commander mode.

The SB-700, when they start shipping (it's a new product), is $330, and it has commander mode too.

The SB-600 is $215, new, no Commander mode.

A SB-700 and a SB-600 would cost $545

*OR*

You could get *3* - $90 Vivtar 285HV's and radio triggers for $330, and have $215 left over for light stands, umbrella brackets, and umbrellas.

Vivitar 285HV Flash 233965 B&H Photo Video
Impact Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit B&H Photo Video
iSHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, w/3 receivers


*OR*

You could get a Genesis 200, 2 - light kit for $340 Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


----------



## Hannah2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome info! Thanks so much!

Either of the last two options could be set up with a T1i?

(I'll read up on all of this before buying external flash accessories. For now, I'm just trying to make sure I don't end up buying a camera that won't allow me to do this down the road.)


----------



## enzodm (Dec 5, 2010)

Hannah2 said:


> (I'll read up on all of this before buying external flash accessories. For now, I'm just trying to make sure I don't end up buying a camera that won't allow me to do this down the road.)



Read Lighting 101 on Strobist, and you will see camera is almost never mentioned. You may do off camera flash with any dSLR, but not with any flash. 
Remote control can be done by the (pro) camera or pro flash, but you can delegate it to external triggers, based on light or on wireless or on a cord (perhaps the most reliable way) (read here). So, no much worries for that. Some expensive cameras may also do high speed sync, but I have yet to understand why I should miss it .


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

enzodm said:


> Some expensive cameras may also do high speed sync, but I have yet to understand why I should miss it .


Many inexpensive cameras and speedlights can do high-speed sync.

Most digital cameras x-sync at either 1/200 or 1/250.

High-speed sync is used when you need a shutter speed faster than the cameras x-sync speed. High-speed sync is often needing shooting outdoors in direct sunlight. Typically, the high shutter speed is used to keep the ambient light exposure below the strobed light exposure.


----------

